# fostering



## millianaire

Has anyone gone through the fostering process and want to tell there story to me??
i am thinking about doing it with my partner as we feel it will be rewarding :S 

any thoughts and opinions please let me know 

thanks 

Gina


----------



## Tink2312

we haven't fostered but one of my best friends mum does so though I can't tell you from my prospective but I can say what she told me as its something we would like to do ourselves in a few years time...
Although rewarding she has found the systems, the courts and legal sides incredibly frustrating and its something that ultimately to an extent you need to harden yourself too because all to often there are situations where you are physically unable to do anymore. 
Having said that I do believe she still enjoys the work but I know she's grateful of the opportunity to take some leave and rest bite breaks from it where she can, and this isn't a woman who isn't wordly wise! 
Have you contacted your local agency? They will undoubtedly be happy to put you in contact with some established carers to discuss how they find it? 
I think it must be rewarding otherwise people wouldn't do it, but I do think its tougher than people could ever imagine. its still something we want to do when things are a bit more settled etc.
Good luck with it hun :)


----------



## millianaire

thankyou no i havent contacted anyone yet need to sort a few things out before i even think about it so frustrating... 
all i want is to be a mum i have a killing instinct inside me just wanting to love and support a child but life seems to throwing lots of objects at me not sure how strong i can be yet so everything still a challenge


----------



## deshka

I became a foster parent in august and its very rewarding. I only do it occassionally and since becoming pregnant i didnt do fulltime as most were either 11 months old or 2 and i wanted older kids who went to school. Big resp, took me 2 years to register and all the checks and i tell you its not easy! butttt iam passed, just hoping that i get into it as ive just had a loss and iam put off a little atm


----------



## noshowjo

hi there , i have been a foster carer for 2 years now , i have 2 children of my own and 2 foster daughters , who have been with me for 21 months , it is rewarding but its olso very hard work , my girls are 8 and 4 and they had a lot of problems all ok now but was hard ironing them out . 
it took over a year to be approved , let me know wat info ur after xxx


----------



## MissKM

hiya,
my mum has been a foster carer for 15years...although she loves her job and it is very rewarding, it really can be tiring and frustrating at times, especially the social workers and biological families. 
after a 5year long battle with courts amongst other things she has only just (last week) got special guardianship of one of the little boys we have had since he was two weeks old. 
i really would recommend it to anyone as its such a lovely thing to give a child, however be warned...you must have the courage to speak up about what you think is the best thing for the kids in your care...you will get to know them better than anyone...however according to many social workers...a foster carers opinion is the least valued.
if there is anything specific you want to know feel free to get in contact, ill be as much help as i can x


----------



## Thegirl

My parents have also fostered for 15 years. They love it and still do it even though they're both pensioners. There is big HOWEVER coming though.
Not only is it hard work, 24/7, there are so many frustrations. You are treated like dirt by social services. This isn't social worker bashing, it's just even the good social workers have to put the rights of the kids against the rights of the parents, arrange contact/support for them, deal with courts which don't always make the wisest decisions, attend endless meetings ect. The foster carers are on the list after all of these other things are taken into account.
It's hard and sometimes heartbreaking work, but also very rewarding.

My parents started fostering via an agency. Pay was very good, much more support although much more damaged children. Now they're a bit older they prefer state fostering with more 'regular' kids-if such a thing exists.


----------

